# Waiting is more stressful than the actual examination



## oluade PE (May 3, 2010)

Has anyone who took the PE examination before give an approximate date when the result is likely to be released?


----------



## Paul S (May 3, 2010)

Take a look here for historical result dates: Results


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 3, 2010)

I agree, I went from: I believe feeling I had about a 70% chance to pass to 1 month later 50%.

By the time I got results I had convinced myself I would never pass the darn thing.

For what its worth I was a first time pass.


----------



## Shanks (May 3, 2010)

For TX it looks like anytime b/w 6/10 and 6/22.....those 2wks could be really stressful for me..that's why I am not thinking much or anything right now


----------

